# MNotation.com - Musical Notation database



## klemen (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello!
I am owner of new website: MNotation.com

It's about musical notation. I want to building largest, open to anybody, music sheet database. The problem is, I have only 2000 sheets, for violin and cello.

Currently there aren't a lot of musical works on the website, but I will publish everything I have till the end of the week.

I invite you, to check my page, if you are prepaired to help me as administrator, please send me personal message on MNotation.com and you will become administrator.
Currently there is only violin section (cello section in next few days). That's because I dont have musical notation for other instruments, so please if you have some, share them with me/us.

I hope to see you on MNotation.com
Have a nice day,
Klemen


----------

